# Reparar amplificador 50w con tip35c



## gatomeno (Feb 5, 2011)

Hola soy nuevo en éste foro y como siempre leo y me ayuda mucho los temas, pero hoy he tenido la necesidad de crear nuevo tema .
El problema es que armé 2 amplificadores de 50w, ambos con 2 tip35c
Hoy estaba de lo mas bien sonando en las pruebas y  porque se cae una viruta de metal al circuito, el cual puenteo la salida de un amplificador a la masa de un transistor de el otro 
Apagué y revisé y el problema es en solo 1 amplificador el cual sufrió la salida de parlante, el otro está totalmente funcional
ya no se que puede ser, revisé el circuito y todo parece estar bien, por favor ayudenme y gracias por el tiempo


----------



## zxeth (Feb 5, 2011)

Amplificador con tip35c?, no me acuerdo de un amplificador asi por aca. Podrias dar esquemas y fotos del amplificador?,(fotos tuyas obviamente)



Perdon, re edito, es este? ampli 50w. Nunca lo habia visto


----------



## gatomeno (Feb 5, 2011)

perdon pero no puedo tomar fotos por la camara que esta mala,
el amplificador no es de el foro, es echo por mi padre que en este momento esta de viaje y no puedo preguntarle, pero en este rato que respondias estuve midiendo y encontre un tip35c malo y lo cambie por los cuales tengo trancitores de todo tipo guardados para estos caso
el problema bajo por decirlo pero aun se mantiene veo si talves pueda escanear el circuito
gracias por la ayuda y veo si consiugo camara

acabo de llamara mi padre y me recomendo que revisara los transistores de retroalimentacion y el condensador de la entrada de linea
efectivamente avian trasistores pequenios en corto, los remplase (tengo todo tipo de transistores)
y a funcionado perfectamente
gracias zxeth aunque mucha iunformacion no me diste me respondiste rapidamente adios


----------



## zxeth (Feb 5, 2011)

gatomeno dijo:


> el problema es que arme 2 amplificadores de 50w, ambos con 2 tip35c
> hoy estava de lo mas bien sonando en las pruebas y en el momento x por movitos x se cae una viruta de metal al ciercuito, el cual puenteo la salida de un aplificador a la masa de un trasistor de el otro



no era que los habias ehco vos?, si tu papa te dejo los esquemas por favor subilos (aunqe sea por momentos si no lo queres compartir) asi te podemos ayudar. Ojala tubiera la bola de cristal de totacamon para ayudarte, pero ni el tiene cobertura mundial


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 5, 2011)

> Ojala tubiera la bola de cristal de totacamon para ayudarte, pero ni el tiene cobertura mundial



Jajaja +1


----------



## zxeth (Feb 5, 2011)

mañana le pongo el roaming jajajajajajajaj


----------



## gatomeno (Feb 5, 2011)

Me refería a que  había echo el circuito y puesto los componentes yo 
Ahí veo si puedo escanear el diagrama y sacarle fotos al amplificador y las pongo para que si quiere alguno se lo arma ya que suena de maravilla y con una potencia perfecta, yo lo tengo funcionando en 50+50 con un transformador de radio Sony y sin dramas, saludos.


----------



## zxeth (Feb 5, 2011)

dale por favor subi diagramas y fotos. Talvez te destaquen por un buen amplificador


----------



## Edu-D (Feb 5, 2011)

No se te quemo algun fusible de protencion o algo... Mide los transistores de salidas si estan en corto o abierto... Mide los voltajes respectivos.......
Saludos


----------



## gatomeno (Feb 5, 2011)

huu parece *[CHAT NO]* no le puse enviar respuesta 
ai lo pongo otraves los links



EDHB dijo:


> No se te quemo algun fusible de protencion o algo... Mide los transistores de salidas si estan en corto o abierto... Mide los voltajes respectivos.......
> Saludos



em gracias por la ayuda pero ya repare el amplificador y si los transistores estavan en corto y aun no le pongo fusibles 









los 2 videos 1 es mostrando el ampli y el otro prueba de sonido, la camara no da mas pero los golpes de los bajos fuertes sin distorcion y a 100% el volumen ni satura


----------



## zxeth (Feb 5, 2011)

y con esos sony vale todo . Ahora, pudiste arreglar el problma?, o sigue funcionando mal?, tenes esquemas de la pcb? parece sencillo


----------



## gatomeno (Feb 5, 2011)

El pbc es sencillo y pequeño, no tengo el pbc para subirlo pero mañana subo el diagrama (está echo en una hoja con lapiz pasta) y los componentes.
Arreglé el problema, eran los 2 tips 35c y 2 42c  suena re bien, yo lo recomiendo, entrega 50w a 8 Ohm pero lo tengo trabajando a 4 Ohm y aun con eso no distorsiona (las medidas de corriente fueron hechas con los 2 amplificadores funcionando a todo el volumen con parlantes de 4 ohm.)

La fuente que puse es exageradamente grande, ocupa un transformador de 30+30 y después de rectificado 40+40 con todo el volumen una canción con mucho bajo llega a consumir máximo 5A, en reposo o sea sin que suene nada 0.1A


----------



## zxeth (Feb 5, 2011)

Buenisimo. Igual queria el diagrama no la pcb , me mal interprete jajaja. Me voy a dormir. Buena suerte


----------



## gatomeno (Feb 6, 2011)

Acá traigo el diagrama y la lista de componentes, estuve toda la noche pasando el diagrama y la lista de componentes a el PC para poder subirlas y que se entiendan 
http://i52.tinypic.com/2re3y21.jpg
http://i52.tinypic.com/9gzzvt.jpg

ATENTOS CON LA R15 K NO ESTA PASA DE R14 A 16


----------



## zxeth (Feb 6, 2011)

gracias , muy lindo el diagrama y bastante simple. de cuanto es la r15?


----------



## gatomeno (Feb 6, 2011)

R15 no está, toma cómo si fuera 16 el R15 porque no está en el diagrama si te fijás.


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 7, 2011)

Gracias Gatomeno por el diagrama. Una pregunta, (ya que no sé deducirla a partir del datasheet de los Tip35) Con +-24V cuánta potencia entregará el ampli? y con +-28? porque no entiendo cómo leer la curva :S

Gracias.

PD: Tal vez me anime a pasar el diagrama a PCB


----------



## zxeth (Feb 7, 2011)

no creo que te entregue mas de 20 o 40watts con esa tension (si es que llega a funcionar)


----------



## gatomeno (Feb 7, 2011)

lo mas probable que funcione, pero con esa tension no creo que el sonido sea acceptable, osea que tendras distorcion alrrededor de un 10% que es mucho, pero con el de 28v talves tengas suerte porque despues del rectificador deverias tener alrrededor de 35v, pero al conectarlo tendrias muchas bajas de tension y se notaria en el sonido


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 8, 2011)

Muchas gracias. Entonces estudio otras opciones por ahora.
Saludos!


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 8, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Entonces estudio otras opciones por ahora.
> Saludos!




Una opcion interesante seria  el ampli que clono Mariano, el del Rotel.


----------



## zxeth (Feb 8, 2011)

el ucd de 25 a 1250watts te da entre 50w (en 8 ohms, 3,7amp peak) y 100 (en 4ohms, 7,3amp peak) con +-29v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2011)

gatomeno dijo:


> aca traigo el diagrama y la lista de componentes
> estuve toda la noche pasando el diagrama y la lista de componentes a el pc para poder suvirlas y *[CHAT NO]* se entiendan
> http://i52.tinypic.com/2re3y21.jpg
> http://i52.tinypic.com/9gzzvt.jpg
> ATENTOS CON LA R15 K NO ESTA PASA DE R14 A 16


 

Me preocupa que cambien un TIP142 NPN-DÁRLINGTON por un TIP35 NPN -NO DÀRLINGTON ?


----------



## gatomeno (Feb 8, 2011)

nose muy bien a lo que te refieres,
pero si es de que el ampli funciona con el tip 142 si funciona >P


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2011)

gatomeno dijo:


> . . .pero si es de que el ampli funciona con el tip 142 si funciona >P


 
Si , claro que funciona con los dárlington TIP142 , pero . . . 



gatomeno dijo:


> . . . el problema es que arme 2 amplificadores de 50w, ambos con *2 tip35c*


 
Al final que tiene de salida TIP35 o 142 ? porque no es lo mismo eh !

Saludos !


----------



## gatomeno (Feb 8, 2011)

bue yo lo tengo fuincionando con tip 35c y 0 problemas


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 8, 2011)

gatomeno dijo:


> bue yo lo tengo fuincionando con tip 35c y 0 problemas




El listado de componentes de donde se consiguio? originalmente digo!


----------



## gatomeno (Feb 8, 2011)

a que te refieres con originalemnte?


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 8, 2011)

gatomeno dijo:


> a que te refieres con originalemnte?


 
Me referia a de donde se consiguio originalmente el circuito y componentes para el ensamble del circuito,


----------



## gatomeno (Feb 19, 2011)

perdon por no responder que sali de vacaciones, ek circuito y la lista de comoponenstes la disenio mi padre, al revisar en foros  y en este tambien me anime a cambiar los 142 por los tip 35c y a funcionado mejor, almenos eso pieso yo y mis oidos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 1, 2011)

Claro que funciona mejor porque los TIP1427/147 son transistores darlington y ese cicuito no lleva darlington, uno no reemplaza al otro por más que sean de la misma tension similar potencia uno son dos transistores más resisntecians más un diodo y el otro es un solo transistor


----------



## casilla (Abr 17, 2011)

Hola, la verdad no se como crear una entrada, asi que lo hare a manera de mensaje y espero no molestar a nadie. La verdad es que tengo problemas con un amplificador de audio el cual lo monte pero no quiso funcionar, luego de unos ajustes logre hacerlo sonar pero a un nivel muy bajo. Dice que es de 70w pero no c que es lo uqe sucede, si alguien fuera tan amable y me ayuda. Aki esta el circuito:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-BD9XeeGbRqY/Tatg-7L86ZI/AAAAAAAAAA4/0h3JBn4B1ZI/s400/Dibujo.bmp

Q6 Y Q7 son tip 36c y tip35c respectivamente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2011)

Poné un plano mas grande y con los valores de los componentes !


Saludos !


----------



## casilla (Abr 17, 2011)

Gracias por responder tan rapido, aca les dejo el documento de donde lo saque, espero me puedan ayudar, Lo arme para 70w


Hola, mi problema es que me arme este circuito pero a la hora de provarlo, suena demasiado bajito, como si no amplificara nada, si alguien puede ayudarme me haria un gran favor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2011)

casilla dijo:


> Gracias por responder tan rapido, aca les dejo el documento de donde lo saque, espero me puedan ayudar, Lo arme para 70w........[/URL]



Ese es un circuito *Plaquetodo*, no sería raro que contenga algún error intencional en el esquema.
¿ Tienes la placa original o diseñaste una ?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 17, 2011)

Es el Texas de 70W sobre 4ohms con 55V de fuente

y como dice fogonazo esta entre los circuitos de plaquetodo como discontinuado pero esta con todos los valores originales y como ajustarlo, y si mal no recuerdo aqui en el foro también esta, en el topic Reparar viejas placas RCA


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2011)

texas70w.zip 
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/321706/ _ 
Son las Texas que funcionan bastante bien.

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Abr 17, 2011)

Si, andan bastannte bien... y utilza una placa relativamente chica


----------



## casilla (Abr 18, 2011)

No yo diseñe la placa, solo me fije en el esquematico, el problema es que solo se olle un poco, demaciado bajito. Los transistores de potencia nisiquiera se calientan. Si alguien pudiera ayudarme, o porlomenos conseguirme un esquema que use los mismos transistores de salida.

Escusenme que ahora fue que vi lo de texas, parece que los de plaquetodo solo hicieron un mal plagio, ahora mismo ire a corregir los errores y les aviso, gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2011)

EDITO : editaste mientras lo escribía 

No será que funciona bien y te falta un pré ? Con que lo estás haciendo sonar ? 

********************************************************

Pucha , dos mensajes mas arriba te puse el link del manual de ese circuito que muy amablemente subió Ezavalla.

Ahí tenés que fijarte los valores en la línea de 70 Watts , si el transistor se llama Pepe o Juan no le des importancia que seguramente sean reemplazos.

Lo que si fijate bien con los valores de las resistencias y capacitores , y si los transistores son PNP o NPN , ya que los de PlaqueMerde "sin *con* querer" se equivocaban en valores o transistores o en varias cosas para que no te funcione , ya que su negocio es venderte los kits o los módulos armados.

Saludos !


----------



## casilla (Abr 18, 2011)

ok, lo primero que me fije es que el colector de q3 va junto con el colector de q8, y que el colector de q2 va al colector de q9; cuando hice esa correccion, la r21 y la 22 se empesaron a quemar al alimentar el circuito sin entrada de audio, ademas Q6 y Q7 se calentaron bastate. Aun no les e puesto disipador pero considero que para probar no es necesario, ahopra revisare los valores de resistencia para comprovar incoerencias; gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2011)

Pará , fijate:

El COLECTOR de Q3 a la BASE de Q4

y

El COLECTOR de Q2 a la BASE de Q5

eso es lo importante ya que Q8 y Q9 podrian no estar ya que son una protección .

El de 70 Watts lleva disipadores en Q2 y Q3 unos pequeños , en Q4 y Q5 lleva unos de 4 cm por 4 cm y 2 mm de espesor (dobados en U) y los de salida llevan disipadores importantes. Lee la página 236 de ese manual de Texas.

Leete un post de Fogonazo sobre puesta en marcha de equipos , usá el buscador Buscar 

Saludos !


----------



## casilla (Abr 18, 2011)

Lo que me quieres decir es que puedo quitr a q8 y q9 del circuito? y que solo debo conectar los colectores a las base4s.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2011)

Fijate que Q8 , Q9 , R17 y R18 están dibujadas en líneas de puntos , son una protección contra cortocircuito en el cable de parlante.

¿ Estás usando una lámpara serie para probarlo ?

Leiste este post ?

Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapa de potencia


----------



## casilla (Abr 18, 2011)

Esta muy interesante es post, no tenia ni idea de eso, ahora iré a buscar una bombilla de 25w puesto que todas las que tengo son de 100 . Gracias por ayudarme, segun valla probando aviso.

Hola de nuevo:

La verdad es que no entiendo muy bien eso de la lampara, es una lamara AC de las que se usan en las casas, conectada en serie a en este caso en el segundario del transformador, antes de el puente rectificador??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2011)

No no , en el primario en serie en la parte de 220 o 110 Volts del transformador.

Lámpara común de las antiguas , no las economizadoras.

Saludos !


----------



## casilla (Abr 18, 2011)

pos ahi tengo un problema, solo tengo de 100w de las incandeentes, las de 25 son fluorescentes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2011)

Porque te pasás de la potencia del amplificador . Vas a tener que comprar alguna de 25 o de 40 Watts *de las de filamento*


----------



## casilla (Abr 18, 2011)

que diferencia hay en utilisar una fluorescente de 20??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2011)

La lámpara de filamento funciona como resistencia limitadora , si todo está bien queda apagada y tiene baja resistencia , si hay un problema se enciende , aumenta su resistencia y limita el Amperaje. 

También podrías empezar a probarlo con alguna fuente de menor tensión , por ejemplo de 20 o 30 Volts.


----------



## casilla (Abr 18, 2011)

bueno.... gracias


----------



## casilla (Abr 19, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, no he podido conseguir la bombilla de 25w, pero he revisado el ajuste del p1 y en su punto minimo, se calienta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2011)

Buéh . . . ponele la de 100 . . . 

De cuanto son R21 y R22 ?

Fijate si la tensión en el positivo del C11 es la mitad de la tensión de alimentación.


----------



## casilla (Abr 19, 2011)

0.1
cada una, intentare probar sin la bombilla


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2011)

La bombilla evita daños mayores !


Entre los dos colectores de Q6 y Q7 (o sea R21 + R22 juntas) tenés que tener 0,0075 Vdc


----------



## casilla (Abr 19, 2011)

sin nada en la salida verdad??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2011)

Con parlante , entrada a masa (C1 en corto)


----------



## casilla (Abr 19, 2011)

Wao men, escusame, pero imediatamente conecto la alimentacion, R22 se empieza a quemar, y el tip 36 se calienta demasiado, esto sin parlante y con la entrada cortocircuitada, que debo hacer??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2011)

Empecemos de nuevo.

1- Quitá los transistores de salida 
2- Verificá que R21 y R22 tengan continuidad con el tester.
3- Poné el parlante
4- Conectalo a la electricidad con la serie de 100 watts
5- Ponele audio , debe sonar bajo , pero debe sonar !

Y contame


----------



## casilla (Abr 19, 2011)

no, no suena, los transistores q4 y q5 se calentaron bastante!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2011)

¿ R21 y R22 quedaron conectadas a los emisores de Q4 y Q5 y al C11 ?

¿ Q4 y Q5 tienen su disipador de 4  por 4 cm y 2 mm de espesor ?


----------



## casilla (Abr 19, 2011)

no, no les puse disipador pues pensé que para probar no era necesario, ademas no se escucho nada en el parlante

Ok, ya consegui la bombilla de 25w, ahora tratemos de volver a la parte en que retiro los transistores de potencia, ¿cómo procedo?

Bien, ya he probado con el bombillo, lo que me fijo es que no baja la intensidad del bombillo, pero suena, a un nivel muy bajjo, pero suena, ¿ahora que hago?

AUXILIOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Le volvi a colocar los transistores de potencia, pero la bombilla se queda con la maxima potencia, no baja ni un poco, ya me canse de revisar y estoy seguro de que los tranasistores estan bien, que hago??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2011)

1) - ¿ Sabés medir transistores y resistencias con el tester ?

2) - Poné el diseño de tu impreso con los componentes también en formato de imagen


----------



## casilla (Abr 19, 2011)

Si si se medir, pero no he revisado si los transistores siguen con vida, a*QU*i te dejoo una imagen de lo que hice, lass rayas negras representan los yompers que puse para hacer la correcion al circuito, si lo podemos hacer funcionar, lo diseñere nuevamente.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No le puse los valores de las resistencias, pero en la placa tengo los correctos, salvo r21 y 22 que las tengo de 1w mientras tanto; use las numeraciones que hay en el circuito de plaquetodo, las dos borneras de trees terminales son los tip 36 arriba y 35 debajo ambos con apellido C. los transistores en encapsulado to-220 use tip31c y 32c, me asegure de que esten bien colocados.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2011)

No me gusta ese impreso  , tiene muchas vueltas y seguro oscila 

Desarmalo , medi todos los transistores y resistencias y esperame que te consigo el pcb original


----------



## casilla (Abr 19, 2011)

ok, gracias. Estare a*QU*i toda la noche, si no lo consigues me puede servir cualquie otro que use fuente NO simetrica de alrededor de 50v y que sea tranasistorizado para guitarra, pero si logras conseguir el pcb original mejor, ya tengo esos componentes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2011)

Pregunta . . .

¿ Que usaste para darle audio al amplificador sin los transistores de salida ?


----------



## casilla (Abr 20, 2011)

Mi laptop. Pero ahora estoy rediseñando el circuito, con el original, a ver que pasa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2011)

Te dejo una foto de la plaqueta original y un dibujo de la distribución de componentes , así se te hace más facil hacer la plaqueta nueva. 

Sinó armate este otro que anda bien y los transistores te sirven los mismos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-sencillo-100w-fuente-simple-21885/

Saludos !


----------



## casilla (Abr 20, 2011)

Wao hermano me has salvado la vida! pero en el de 100w, yo tengo el tip31c y 32c, los puedo usar por el 41 y 42???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2011)

esos transistores valen moneditas


----------



## casilla (Abr 20, 2011)

lo que pasa es que la tienda me quema muy lejos, y tengo que hacerlo urgente, no los puedo remplazar??? 
los tip41c y 42c por tip31c y tip32c; el 2n3055 por el tip36????


----------



## tatajara (Abr 20, 2011)

Fíjate en sus datasheets las igualdades y diferencias que tienen cada uno
Saludos


----------



## casilla (Abr 20, 2011)

Gracias; guiandome del circuito original, volvi a diseñar y monte los componentes y aproveche para medir los transistores, los de potencia estaban jodidos pero los demas estaban buenos, cuando termine de soldar, lo  he provado con los de media potenciasolos, (tip31 y 32) y suena, esta amplificando, mañana temprano voy a comprar los de potencia nuevamente y les contare como quedo. Mientras les puedo decir que lo oigo sonando bien pero creo que si quito el capasitor que esta a la salida (c11), tendre una mejor reproduccion de bajos, pero no es un diagnostico definitivo hasta que compre los de potencia, gracias.

Nota: lo de la bombilla funciona muy bien.


----------



## zopilote (Abr 20, 2011)

casilla dijo:


> si quito el capasitor que esta a la salida (c11), tendre una mejor reproduccion de bajos, pero no es un diagnostico definitivo hasta que compre los de potencia, gracias.
> 
> Nota: lo de la bombilla funciona muy bien.


   Como es de fuente simple el condensador es el que permite que el voltaje presente antes del condensador no pase al parlante, si lo quitas lo quemaras, solo tienes que aumentar su valor. El maximo razonable es de 4700uf y el minimo es 220uf.


----------



## casilla (Abr 21, 2011)

ok, gracias


----------



## casilla (Abr 21, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, busque el remplazo de los tip35/36c en NTE, y son el 392 y 393 respectivamente, quisiera saber si es igual para los CSG, osea, la tienda no los tiene en NTE si no en CSG, asi que quisiera saber si es lo mismo.

me dieron un tip2955 y un d1213, los podre usar??


----------



## pandacba (Abr 21, 2011)

Cual vas ha realizar? si es el texas de 70 este lleva TIP35/36 son complementarios, si vas a realizar el de 100W es simetria complementaria y los de salida son iguales, TIP35 o 2N3055 es decir nPn, alli no hace falta PnP en la salida


----------



## casilla (Abr 21, 2011)

es el texas de 70, los puse antes de que respondieran y están funcionando; el problema es que creo que no son originales pues estaban muy baratos como 1 dolar


----------



## pandacba (Abr 21, 2011)

si, no tienen los TIP eos guiate por lo siguiente, transistor nPn y PnP de 120V de CE mínimo (más no hay problema, 100W de disipaación, 15A) cualquier para en cápsula plástica con esa caracterísitica te sirve y si no en metálica proba con los MJ15015/MJ15016


----------



## casilla (Abr 21, 2011)

ok, muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 21, 2011)

Que suerte ya copiaste la placa original y lo tenes andando sin los de potencia


----------



## casilla (Abr 22, 2011)

Ya tengo los de potencia y esta sonando bien, muchas gracias a todos y quisiera saber ¿hay alguna forma de aumentar la potencia de salida de ese amplificador??


----------



## tatajara (Abr 22, 2011)

Bueno me alegro que te haya sido útil nuestra ayuda jeje, espero que lo disfrutes
Saludos


----------



## casilla (Abr 22, 2011)

Tengo una pregunta: ¿si yo conectase dos entradas de audio a la vez al amplificador, osea, conecto por ejemplo una guitarra y un microfono (claro los pre) ?¿funcionaria normal y yo podre escuchar ambos en el parlante?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 22, 2011)

necesitas un pre para el mic y hace un mixer resistivo, funciona correctamente.....
Con respecto a aumentarle la potencia, olvidalo, los amplificadores se diseñan para una potencia y se ajustan para que tengan una buena respuesta en precuencia y calidad de sonido, modificarlo es alterar cualquiera o ambas cosas, y con la probabilidad que rompas mucho material....
Por ese motivo es preferible, buscar un diseño con más potencia, pero sin hacer ninguna modificación....

Si bien leera en el foro muchos que dicen que han modifcado esto o aquello, de algunas de esas modificaciones he realizado algunas pruebas, y aunque dicen que funcinan bien es un desastre en comparación con el original, aumento desmedido del THD, reducida banda pasante(marcada caida en los extremos o en uno de ellos) fuerte alinealidades(la banda pasante tiene que ser pareja en todo el ancho de la banda y se obserban baches profundos y picos, lo que habla de una pésima calidad,) claro anda pero es solo para hacer ruido.....

70W no es poca potencia, ya que un sonido sonando a 2W en una habitación no te permite hablar, no escucharas el timbre de tu casa, ni el telefóno fijo, ni el celular...., claro depende el uso que le quieras dar, en caso de guitarra y mic hablas de un recinto amplio lleno de personas, con esa potencia en un recinto con unas 50-70 personas se escuchara muy bien, para uno más amplio necesitaras un poco más


----------



## casilla (Abr 22, 2011)

Wao gracias, pero no  entiendo bien lo que me dices, yo tengo un pre para mic y un pre para guitarra, mesclo esas dos señales en un mixer resistivo y eso lo envio a la  entrada del amp, pero como hago un mixer resistivo??? creo que tengo una idea pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## casilla (Abr 24, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, gracias a todos ustedes el amplficador ya anda,  pero me fijo que tiene una muy mala reproduccion de bajos, ¿los transistores de salida influyen en esto? ¿que puedo hacer para mejorarlos?

Nota: el capacitor de acoplamiento que tengo entre los Transistores de salida y la bocina es de 4700microfaradios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2011)

Ese capacitor mejora los graves.

Los transistores no deberían influir sobre los graves , lo que si puede influir es algún capacitor de valor equivocado.

Una guitarra y voces no necesitan taaaaaaaaaaantos graves

¿ Lo estás usando con los dos pre de mic y guitarra ?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 24, 2011)

Los graves que te da ese amplificador estan bien, ya que reproduce en forma plana entre los 20hz y los 20Khz, y eso es lo correcto, un amplificador que amplifique más los graves que otras gamas de audio esta distorncionando ya que no reproduce el programa original, y eso es lo que se busca en todo amplificador, que el nivel de seña y su composición en frecuencias se encuentren amplificados a la salida en la misma proporción para todas las frecuencias.....

Que luego cada uno equalice la seña de acuerdo a los caprichos de C/u es otra historia.....

En otro hilo se hablo sobre este tema escuchar las bandas en vivo y ver que los graves que emiten no tienen nada que ver con la moda impuesta en este momento, escuchando distintos conjuntos en vivo se puede ver el nivel en cada porción de la gama de audio, hoy la moda impuesta para ocultar la mala calidad de grabaciones y de capacidad de reproducir de muchos equipos, hace que no se tenga en cuenta las gamas medias y altas donde esta la mayor riqueza musical y tonal del audio


----------

